# Il Papa: Aids non si supera



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2009)

*IN VOLO VERSO IL CAMERUN PER IL PRIMO VIAGGIO IN AFRICA*

*Il Papa: Aids non si supera con i preservativi* 

*Benedetto XVI: non mi sento solo, circondato da amici*

*






Il Papa a Fiumicino in partenza per l'Africa 

ROMA - * L'epidemia di Aids «non si può superare con la distribuzione dei preservativi che, anzi aumentano i problemi»: è quanto ha affermato Benedetto XVI, durante il suo viaggio verso l'Africa. Il Papa ha indicato come unica strada efficace quella di un rinnovo spirituale e umano nella sessualità.         
*SOLITUDINE -* «Non mi sento solo in alcun modo», ha poi detto Benedetto XVI., aggiungendo di essere circondato da amici, collaboratori e vescovi. Il Papa ha risposto ad una domanda sulla sua presunta solitudine dopo la crisi scoppiata in seguito alla revoca della scomunica ai vescovi lefebvriani.

ANSA 17 MARZO 2009

*****

*COSE DA MATTI!














*​


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Marzo 2009)

abbattiamolo!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> abbattiamolo!!!!!








  non istigare alla violenza.


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> non istigare alla violenza.


scusa, hai ragione. ma come caxxo si fa nel 2009 a dire queste minchiate ed il peggio è che lui la folla la trascina veramente.


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> scusa, hai ragione. ma come caxxo si fa nel 2009 a dire queste minchiate ed il peggio è che lui la folla la trascina veramente.


La chiesa cattolica ha sempre giocato sull'ignoranza dei popoli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e oggi si permette di giocare anche sulla *vita* degli altri


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> La chiesa cattolica ha sempre giocato sull'ignoranza dei popoli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mah, se tu mi dici che pregare mi potrà aiutare a superare le sofferenze posso essere d'accordo con te, ma questo andrebbe denunciato x ciò che dice. i preservativi inutili....o cretinetti, parla di ciò che conosci


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2009)

quello che mi lascia attonita è l'intolleranza e la totale mancanza di apertura mentale della chiesa.
In pratica è meglio che si schiatti di aids piuttosto che fare sesso..


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello che mi lascia attonita è l'intolleranza e la totale mancanza di apertura mentale della chiesa.
> In pratica è meglio che si schiatti di aids piuttosto che fare sesso..


 
come se poi il sesso fosse bandito realmente all'interno della Chiesa stessa......questa è ipocrisia bella e buona giocata sulla pelle degli altri, però.


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello che mi lascia attonita è l'intolleranza e la totale mancanza di apertura mentale della chiesa.
> In pratica è meglio che si schiatti di aids *piuttosto che fare sesso..*


... protetto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma per la chiesa il sesso e' visto solo per moltiplicarsi


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> come se poi il sesso fosse bandito realmente all'interno della Chiesa stessa......questa è ipocrisia bella e buona giocata sulla pelle degli altri, però.



evidentemente tutti i numerosi preti pedofili non usano il preservativo


----------



## Nobody (17 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello che mi lascia attonita è l'intolleranza e *la totale mancanza* *di apertura mentale della chiesa*.
> In pratica è meglio che si schiatti di aids *piuttosto che fare sesso*..


Ma no... loro il sesso lo fanno, viste le cause di risarcimento in tutto il mondo per minori violentati da preti.


----------



## Nobody (17 Marzo 2009)

*pronti...*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> abbattiamolo!!!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


 





















   via!


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (17 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *IN VOLO VERSO IL CAMERUN PER IL PRIMO VIAGGIO IN AFRICA*
> 
> *Il Papa: Aids non si supera con i preservativi*
> 
> ...


Ancora con queste strxxxxte.
Io non ce la faccio più.

Ma ci rendiamo conto di quanti contagi in più potranno avenire con una uscita del genere?

Ma dove pensa di vivere?


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Ancora con queste strxxxxte.
> Io non ce la faccio più.
> 
> Ma ci rendiamo conto di quanti contagi in più potranno avenire con una uscita del genere?
> ...


 
a lui gliene sbattono le palle se gli altri vengono contagiati, mi pare chiaro


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (17 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> a lui gliene sbattono le palle se gli altri vengono contagiati, mi pare chiaro


Ma come è possibile...tutto questo in nome di Gesù Cristo, mi viene da piangere...


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Ma come è possibile...tutto questo in nome di Gesù Cristo, mi viene da piangere...


 
è quello che vorrei sapere anch'io. che parli a nome di joseph ratzinger almeno


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2009)

il papa non mi stupisce , francamente a giudicare dal forum l'uso del preservativo non pare così in auge anche fra i "miscredenti"


----------



## Nobody (17 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> il papa non mi stupisce , francamente a giudicare dal forum l'uso del preservativo non pare così in auge anche fra i "miscredenti"


Ma che discorsi sono? Una cosa è predicarne la contrarietà per ragioni morali o religiose (anche in casi di evidenti epidemie), come fa lui... un'altra è una libera scelta dell'individuo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

se pensasse un p'o' di piu ad andare a fighe invece di sparare cazzate.........


----------



## Old Sad (17 Marzo 2009)

*Scusate ma...*



Mari' ha detto:


> *IN VOLO VERSO IL CAMERUN PER IL PRIMO VIAGGIO IN AFRICA*
> 
> *Il Papa: Aids non si supera con i preservativi*
> 
> ...


 
non riesco a trattenermi...


----------



## Nobody (17 Marzo 2009)

Se quella frase la dicesse chiunque altro, lo si prenderebbe per un disturbato mentale. La dice il papa, e nessuno pubblicamente ha il coraggio di dire che è una coglionata.


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

io questo papa qui e' da quando si e' insediato che lo prenderei a calci in culo......


----------



## Nobody (17 Marzo 2009)

Ricordiamoci però che anche il precedente aveva la stessa posizione su aids e preservativi.


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ricordiamoci però che anche il precedente aveva la stessa posizione su aids e preservativi.


 il precedente era tutta un altra storia se permetti al di la del singolo pensiero
mi viene in mente ora che c'e Obama tutti a elogiarlo anche se x certe tematiche tipo i matrimoni gay ha gli stessi pensieri del suo predecessore Bush


----------



## Nobody (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il precedente era tutta un altra storia se permetti al di la del singolo pensiero
> mi viene in mente ora che c'e Obama tutti a elogiarlo anche se x certe tematiche tipo i matrimoni gay ha gli stessi pensieri del suo predecessore Bush


 Sto parlando della posizione relativa a aids e preservativi. Questo è perfettamente coerente col pensiero del precedente.
Infatti Obama è un bluff...


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ricordiamoci però che anche il precedente aveva la stessa posizione su aids e preservativi.


 
forse aveva le stesse idee, ma era diverso. Lui era il Papa. questo è joseph


----------



## Nobody (17 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *forse aveva le stesse idee, ma era diverso*. Lui era il Papa. questo è joseph


Certo che era diverso, ognuno di noi lo è. Ma non mi piace idolatrare (o denigrare) una persona per l'immagine. Mi fermo alle idee e alle azioni, che sono sempre le cose più importanti.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (17 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> forse aveva le stesse idee, ma era diverso. Lui era il Papa. questo è joseph


Effettivamente non è che emani tutta questa umanità, joseph...


----------



## Nobody (17 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Effettivamente non è che emani tutta questa umanità, joseph...


 E' solo più sincero... guarda l'altro come ha distrutto i teologi della liberazione, in sudamerica.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (17 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che era diverso, ognuno di noi lo è. Ma non mi piace idolatrare (o denigrare) una persona per l'immagine. Mi fermo alle idee e alle azioni, che sono sempre le cose più importanti.


Quello che dici è vero, ma credo che per una figura religiosa sia importante anche l'immagine che dà di sè...

appunto perchè _dovrebbe_ essere una figura religiosa e _non un politico._


----------



## Nobody (17 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Quello che dici è vero, ma credo che per una figura religiosa sia importante anche l'immagine che dà di sè...
> 
> appunto perchè _dovrebbe_ essere una figura religiosa e _non un politico._


 Non sono d'accordo, se l'immagine a cui ti riferisci è assimilabile alla forma. Per chiunque, religioso o no, ciò che conta è la sostanza.
E poi la coerenza tra idee ed azione... e qui, qualunque papa toppa alla grande da sempre.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (17 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' solo più sincero... guarda l'altro come ha distrutto i teologi della liberazione, in sudamerica.


Probabilmente hai ragione.

Forse con il papa precedente ero annebbiato dalla giovinezza e dalle dottrine che hanno provato a somministrarmi.

Devo dire, con sincerità, che conservo un ottimo ricordo di Wojtyla.

Ma mi lascio, come una speranza, il beneficio del dubbio.


----------



## Nobody (17 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione.
> 
> Forse con il papa precedente ero annebbiato dalla giovinezza e dalle dottrine che hanno provato a somministrarmi.
> 
> ...


 Wojtyla aveva un gran carisma... era più vicino al popolo, senza dubbio. Ma le sue azioni ci raccontano di lui più di ogni altra cosa. E non dimentichiamo che scelse lui Ratzinger come braccio destro, per una ventina d'anni. E ne pilotò l'elezione, con la nomina di numerosi cardinali negli ultimi anni di pontificato.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (17 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, se l'immagine a cui ti riferisci è assimilabile alla forma. Per chiunque, religioso o no, ciò che conta è la sostanza.
> *E poi la coerenza tra idee ed azione...* e qui, qualunque papa toppa alla grande da sempre.


Sulla coerenza sono d'accordo.

Non credi però che in una religione, il suo capo spirituale debba essere anche un punto di riferimento come modello, immagine e comportamenti?

Diversamente dalla politica, dove quello che conta sono esclusivamente i fatti?


----------



## Nobody (17 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Sulla coerenza sono d'accordo.
> 
> Non credi però che in una religione, il suo capo spirituale debba essere anche un punto di riferimento come modello, immagine e comportamenti?
> 
> Diversamente dalla politica, dove quello che conta sono esclusivamente i fatti?


 Certo che si. Ma allora non ci siamo capiti sulla parola "forma".
Però i comportamenti sono comunque azioni. 
In ogni caso, ritengo enormemente più importante la linea di pensiero e d'azione di una figura che può influenzare il destino di tantissime persone.
E sui fondamentali, i due si assomigliano tantissimo.


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2009)

Una cosa e' certa ... il Creatore e' mal rappresentato sulla terra.

Gli unici che mi son piaciuti sono stati Roncalli e Luciani.



.


----------



## Nobody (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una cosa e' certa ... il Creatore e' mal rappresentato sulla terra.
> 
> Gli unici che mi son piaciuti sono stati Roncalli *e Luciani*.
> 
> ...


Concordo su Luciani... hanno commesso un errore ad eleggerlo, come con Kennedy.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo su Luciani... hanno commesso un errore ad eleggerlo, come con Kennedy.


Luciani fu eletto perche' Karol non era ancora pronto


----------



## Nobody (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Luciani fu eletto perche' Karol non era ancora pronto


 Secondo me fu un'anomalia sistemica, di quelle che a volte inspiegabilmente capitano... e a cui poi si rimedia velocemente.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me fu un'anomalia sistemica, di quelle che a volte inspiegabilmente capitano... e a cui poi si rimedia velocemente.


Ma in effetti duro' solo 33giorni e subito si corse ai ripari.


.


----------



## Nobody (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma in effetti duro' solo 33giorni e subito si corse ai ripari.
> 
> 
> .


 Appunto, rimediato alla svista... anche il numero di giorni hanno scelto... altamente simbolico.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Appunto, rimediato alla svista... anche il numero di giorni hanno scelto... altamente simbolico.



SI ... hanno eliminato la croce, non e' di moda e manco firmata  

	
	
		
		
	


	





All'animaccia loro!



.


----------



## Nobody (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI ... *hanno eliminato la croce*, non e' di moda e manco firmata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Una bella coppa di veleno è più chic e meno vistosa...


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una bella coppa di veleno è più chic e meno vistosa...


Hanno scelto una bella tazza calda di porcellana fine  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  vuoi mettere?!


----------



## Nobody (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hanno scelto una bella tazza calda di porcellana fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la perversa genialità sarebbe stato il veleno nel calice dell'eucarestia durante la celebrazione della messa... ma forse era troppo difficile da attuare.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> la perversa genialità sarebbe stato il veleno nel calice dell'eucarestia durante la celebrazione della messa... ma forse era troppo difficile da attuare.


Ma Loro preferiscono la discrezione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  a volte.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (18 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me fu _*un'anomalia sistemica*_, di quelle che a volte inspiegabilmente capitano... e a cui poi si rimedia velocemente.


 
Mi sei piaciuto...


----------



## Nobody (18 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Mi sei piaciuto...


 Davvero? Come mai?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (18 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Davvero? Come mai?


Be... _l'anomalia sistemica,_ il tuo concetto espresso in questi termini, ha un retrogusto scientifico a cui non riesco a rimanere indifferente.

E rende molto bene l'idea...


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Marzo 2009)

Pensate a cosa sarebbe dell'organizzazione mafiosa nascosta (poco) sotto il nome di chiesa cattolica se non esistessero malati, disabili, orfani, se non esistessero guerre e violenza, se non ci fosse povertà: si sfalderebbe sciogliendosi come neve al sole. La chiesa ingrassa sulla pelle delle sue pedine più piccole, coloro che si dedicano davvero alle sofferenze altrui, e si pavoneggia e promuove senza vergognarsi di mostrare sfarzo e ori usando la sofferenza altrui come testimonial.
Aveva trovato in Africa (anche ma meno in sud America ed estremo Oriente) l'ambiente ideale: un mondo di ignoranza povertà, malattie, guerre e sofferenza dove, schierando una manciata di poveracci che dedicano la loro vita a fare la parte della goccia nell'oceano, e facendoli languire in difficoltà e miseria (dando poi la colpa alla mancanza di generosità dei miscredenti), si è fatta un'immagine di misericordia e generosità. Se anche là si dovessero davvero diffondere abitudini quali la vera cultura, lo spirito di prevenzione e la libera iniziativa, alla chiesa non rimarrebbe più niente. Il pastore tedesco non può permettere che diminuiscano poveri, orfani e malati: perderebbe il lavoro.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Marzo 2009)

Mi aspetto un intervento del nostro Giobbino........


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi aspetto un intervento del nostro Giobbino........



Ho poco tempo per scrivere perché sono impegnato con il lavoro.
Leggo qualche thread nei ritagli di tempo.
Se comincio a rispondere agli interventi di questo thread non ne esco più!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Pensate a cosa sarebbe dell'organizzazione mafiosa nascosta (poco) sotto il nome di chiesa cattolica se non esistessero malati, disabili, orfani, se non esistessero guerre e violenza, se non ci fosse povertà: si sfalderebbe sciogliendosi come neve al sole. La chiesa ingrassa sulla pelle delle sue pedine più piccole, coloro che si dedicano davvero alle sofferenze altrui, e si pavoneggia e promuove senza vergognarsi di mostrare sfarzo e ori usando la sofferenza altrui come testimonial.
> Aveva trovato in Africa (anche ma meno in sud America ed estremo Oriente) l'ambiente ideale: un mondo di ignoranza povertà, malattie, guerre e sofferenza dove, schierando una manciata di poveracci che dedicano la loro vita a fare la parte della goccia nell'oceano, e facendoli languire in difficoltà e miseria (dando poi la colpa alla mancanza di generosità dei miscredenti), si è fatta un'immagine di misericordia e generosità. Se anche là si dovessero davvero diffondere abitudini quali la vera cultura, lo spirito di prevenzione e la libera iniziativa, alla chiesa non rimarrebbe più niente. Il pastore tedesco non può permettere che diminuiscano poveri, orfani e malati: perderebbe il lavoro.


 Non ti viene mai il dubbio di esagerare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2009)

Sentivo che la Spagna, se non erro, ha offerto un milione di profilattici.
Mi ha fatto ridere.
Ma davvero pensiamo che una malattia così diffusa in un continente così povero possa essere superata o che si possa ridurne la diffusione distribuendo profilattici?!
Non credo che le regole cristiano-cattoliche siano risolutive, penso che sia indubbio la necessità di un cambiamento culturale.
Io non sono in grado di suggerire soluzioni, ma pensare che l'uso dei profilattici possa essere risolutivo mi sembra ingenuo.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

ciao puffi, sapere di entrare qui dentro a note quasi fonda e sapere anche di poter sforgarsi su qualche tema di questa cazzo di italia, è liberartorio, sen non dalla broncopolmonite che mi soo presa, almeno dalla bestemmia che ho esòaclato quando ho letto i giornali..pero' pensate che generoso, ha invitato a curare di aids gratis in africa.

Commmossa d questo Spiritocosi pronto a comprendere ragioni Superiori

di Vita , alla Vita, per la Vita, di cui si va riempiendo sempre le fauci...da preferire una morte per AIDS , piuttosto che vederli crepare solo di fame..e tutto cio'...gratis

Questa è la notizia .


Quale Potere avrebbe aggiunto cosi tanto?


Ma scusate...e ora ho voglia di fare finta che che il potere ecclesiastico( gerarchia etc..) non esista ( COME GESU CRISTO STESSSO AVREBBE VOLUTO, E SFIDO CHIUNQUE A DIMOSTRARE UNA SOLA PAGINA DI UNA CAZZO DI VANGELO  DOVE LO SI INVOCHI )

DICEVO .

ma se gli stati si uniscono e decidono che i preservativi in africa si distribuiscono ugulamente. perchè di un solo STATO; E DI UNA SOLA CHIESA QUELLA CATTOLICA, non ce ne fotte un cazzo di niente...ma molto cosi...bello e traquillo....lissiolisssio..." sei uno, sei in minoranza, io me ne ne fotto di quello che dici"


dico..perchè non se po fa?

chi mi dice la chiesa cattolicain africa è importante numericamnte lo mando direttamente a cagare.


Ci sono equilibrini ...interessini...che è meglio tacere ...per contiuare a fare la loro porca figura in fatto di etica sulla vita degli altri...
e a proposito Alce...MM..Asu...vi straquoto.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sentivo che la Spagna, se non erro, ha offerto un milione di profilattici.
> Mi ha fatto ridere.
> Ma davvero pensiamo che una malattia così diffusa in un continente così povero possa essere superata o che si possa ridurne la diffusione distribuendo profilattici?!
> Non credo che le regole cristiano-cattoliche siano risolutive, penso che sia indubbio la necessità di un cambiamento culturale.
> Io non sono in grado di suggerire soluzioni, ma pensare che l'uso dei profilattici possa essere risolutivo mi sembra ingenuo.


Persa, non puoi nemmeno affermare che aiuterebbe di molto -l'uso-a circoscrivere almeno numericamente.

e poi questo suggerimento non è mio, ma è dei medici, e forse non parlano ad cassus.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


pronti un cazzo ne farebbero uno peggio.

basterebbe rispondere: STI CAZZI SIG. PAPA.

Qunado ci porterà una lettera autografa da Dio, allora solo allora...se ne puo' discutere, ma non con Lei, ma col suo Superiore.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho poco tempo per scrivere perché sono impegnato con il lavoro.
> Leggo qualche thread nei ritagli di tempo.
> Se comincio a rispondere agli interventi di questo thread non ne esco più!


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ti viene mai il dubbio di esagerare?


Esagero più io che dico o loro che fanno?


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Be... _l'anomalia sistemica,_ il tuo concetto espresso in questi termini, ha un retrogusto scientifico a cui non riesco a rimanere indifferente.
> 
> E rende molto bene l'idea...


 Ah ok, si è vero... rende l'idea!


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sentivo che la Spagna, se non erro, ha offerto un milione di profilattici.
> Mi ha fatto ridere.
> Ma davvero pensiamo che una malattia così diffusa in un continente così povero possa essere superata o che si possa ridurne la diffusione distribuendo profilattici?!
> Non credo che le regole cristiano-cattoliche siano risolutive, penso che sia indubbio la necessità di un cambiamento culturale.
> *Io non sono in grado di suggerire soluzioni, ma pensare che l'uso dei profilattici possa essere risolutivo mi sembra ingenuo*.


Ma chi dice che sia risolutivo, su dai... è un rimedio che, in un emergenza, aiuta... l'unica cosa davvero risolutiva sarebbe un vaccino efficace. Detto questo, dire che il profilattico aggrava il problema AIDS è davvero folle.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> pronti un cazzo ne farebbero uno peggio.
> 
> basterebbe rispondere: STI CAZZI SIG. PAPA.
> 
> *Qunado ci porterà una lettera autografa da Dio*, allora solo allora...se ne puo' discutere, ma non con Lei, ma col suo Superiore.


Ciao micetta! Dio non esiste, come sanno bene in Vaticano... ma anche se esistesse, dubito che si prenderebbe davvero la briga di scrivere ad un folle che si proclama suo vicario, e che poi dice certe cazzate....


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa, non puoi nemmeno affermare che aiuterebbe di molto -l'uso-a circoscrivere almeno numericamente.
> 
> e poi questo suggerimento non è mio, ma è dei medici, e forse non parlano ad cassus.


Ma sicuramente qualcuno dirà che i medici sono al soldo delle aziende produttrici di preservativi........


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

ot

ciao micè! la broncopolmonite?? Mannaggia  a te!!
curati tesora!!
bacio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma chi dice che sia risolutivo, su dai... è un rimedio che, in un emergenza, aiuta... l'unica cosa davvero risolutiva sarebbe un vaccino efficace. Detto questo, dire che il profilattico aggrava il problema AIDS è davvero folle.


ti quoto amichino e aggiungo che sono abbastanza allibita per l'ignoranza che ancora dilaga attorno all'aids. ho letto qualche mese fa i risultati di un'indagine svolta tra ragazzi tra i 14 e i 18 anni (se non ricordo male), risultati che mi lasciarono perplessa: molti (troppi) sono convinti che per l'aids ci sia ormai la cura, altri che la pillola sia sufficiente per impedire il contagio, altri che si possa trasmettere con un bacio, altri ancora che si possa trasmettere con una stretta di mano. dopo l'intervento del papa (mi riferisco al fatto che il preservativo peggiori la cosa), le convinzioni di già catastroficamente errate potrebbero peggiorare. 
e si parla di ragazzini, ma è anche vero tra gli adulti la situazione non è che sia proprio brillante. il non riconoscere che il preservativo è l'unico mezzo per evitare il contagio, è un dato allarmante.
il problema di fatto sta a monte. c'è poca informazione, sia tra ragazzini che tra adulti. l'aids c'è e non si può ficcare la testa sotto la sabbia o pensare che sia un male che non può toccarci da vicino. spetta allo stato, secondo me, informare correttamente. quando ero alle superiori (mi sembra nel biennio) furono organizzati degli incontri settimanali con i medici di un consultorio e tra le altre cose, tennero vere e propri lezioni di educazione sessuale, mirate prevalentemente ad istruire delle teste di cactus di ragazzini per evitare il rischio aids (e gravidanze indesiderate). da un lato ci vennero tolte paure immotivate, e non scappo davanti a un sieropositivo. dall'altro ce ne vennero - volutamente - inculcate altre, e il sesso senza preservativo l'ho sempre visto di cattivo occhio. paure che mi hanno accompagnato e che onestamente non rimpiango.
una cosa però mi sento di dirla: quanto sostenuto dal papa è coerente, che piaccia o no, con il pensiero della chiesa. niente sesso fuori o prima del matirmonio. niente rapporti occasionali e niente anticoncezionali, condannati dalla chiesa.
un vegetariano che cerca di farti il lavaggio del cervello affinché anche tu lo diventi, non ti dirà "quando mangi la carne metti il bavaglino", perché andrebbe contro i propri principi. non vedo perché pretendere che il papa vada contro quelli della chiesa. che poi si possano non convidere (e sono la prima a farlo) è un altro discorso.
il fatto è che così come mando in culo il vegetariano che cerca di convincermi che non devo mangiare la carne, dato che la carne mi piace e la mangio, allo stesso modo mando in culo il papa che cerca di convincermi a non fare sesso (o a non usare anticoncezionali), dato che il sesso mi piace.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti quoto amichino e aggiungo che sono abbastanza allibita per l'ignoranza che ancora dilaga attorno all'aids. ho letto qualche mese fa i risultati di un'indagine svolta tra ragazzi tra i 14 e i 18 anni (se non ricordo male), risultati che mi lasciarono perplessa: molti (troppi) sono convinti che per l'aids ci sia ormai la cura, altri che la pillola sia sufficiente per impedire il contagio, altri che si possa trasmettere con un bacio, altri ancora che si possa trasmettere con una stretta di mano. dopo l'intervento del papa (mi riferisco al fatto che il preservativo peggiori la cosa), le convinzioni di già catastroficamente errate potrebbero peggiorare.
> e si parla di ragazzini, ma è anche vero tra gli adulti la situazione non è che sia proprio brillante. il non riconoscere che il preservativo è l'unico mezzo per evitare il contagio, è un dato allarmante.
> il problema di fatto sta a monte. c'è poca informazione, sia tra ragazzini che tra adulti. l'aids c'è e non si può ficcare la testa sotto la sabbia o pensare che sia un male che non può toccarci da vicino. spetta allo stato, secondo me, informare correttamente. quando ero alle superiori (mi sembra nel biennio) furono organizzati degli incontri settimanali con i medici di un consultorio e tra le altre cose, tennero vere e propri lezioni di educazione sessuale, mirate prevalentemente ad istruire delle teste di cactus di ragazzini per evitare il rischio aids (e gravidanze indesiderate). da un lato ci vennero tolte paure immotivate, e non scappo davanti a un sieropositivo. dall'altro ce ne vennero - volutamente - inculcate altre, e il sesso senza preservativo l'ho sempre visto di cattivo occhio. paure che mi hanno accompagnato e che onestamente non rimpiango.
> *una cosa però mi sento di dirla: quanto sostenuto dal papa è coerente, che piaccia o no, con il pensiero della chiesa. niente sesso fuori o prima del matirmonio. niente rapporti occasionali e niente anticoncezionali, condannati dalla chiesa.*
> ...


Attenzione però... qui il pastore tedesco non ha parlato di morale cattolica, ma si è inoltrato su un terreno scientifico: dire che il preservativo aggrava il problema AIDS, non c'entra assolutamente nulla col sesso prima del matrimonio o con l'uso peccaminoso degli anticonezionali.
Se parli da papa, elargendo comandamenti morali ispirati da dio ai tuoi fedeli è un conto... resti su un terreno irrazionale, in cui puoi dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, non esiste la logica. 
Se invece ti inoltri in altri campi da gioco... beh, se dici una cazzata, resta una cazzata pure se ti vesti di bianco e pretendi di essere il rappresentante di dio.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

Ciao Pimpe/i

men male che Agnoletto stamane mi ha dato una mano,senno' Buttuglione tornava in parlamento con un occhio gonfio...( che onore mi sarei fatta )


l'argomento dell'onorevole, che sosteneva il papa ovviamente,era quello di diffondere L'amore fedele  per condannare quello libbbero.
e diffondere la cultura del preservativo sarebbe come promuovere l'amore libbero e irresponzabbile- è qui che la bile mi è trasalita-

si discuteva sulla gravità di certe affermazioni di sto Papa, quando addirittuttura va a proclamare in Africa _che l'uso del preservativo peggiorerebbe addirittura _



certo dico io..pegggiorebbe una situazione dove* AL MINUTO NE MUOIONO UNA UNITA' DI CREATURA di DIO*.

AGNOLETTO ovviamente ne sottolineava la* non scientificità *di questa affermazione, la gravità che una affermazione di questo tipo puo' colpire l'ignoranza e la disinformazione , rendendo tutti pu' confusi e smarriti e spaventati lo ha scritto angelo prima..e questo acade in occidente..figuriamo in africa ...
èd a questo punto che la sedia mi è partita dalle mani,non ha beccato la tele, ma solo il pavimento.



Ad una domanda di Agnoletto
e relativa risposta di Buttiglione mi sono calmata

AGNOL.  : " _Ministro, se un uomo *che non ha una donna fissa *vuole avere rapporti, per salvaguardarsi, che deve fare?_

BUTTIGLIONE :_* Usasse il preservativo*_. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






io counque sono convinta che un qualsiasi cristiano che si trova a lavorare in africa,per questa povera gente che manc l'occhi per piangere e pregare ha, il preservativo pure se costiyuirebbe una sola possibilità su dieci di non contagiarsi lo distribuirebbe a vagonate!

ai cristiani e non sono pochi che fanno volontariato.

ai cristiani che quotidianamente mettono le manine e se le sporcano in mezzo a tutto quel dolore di povertà.

a questi Cristiani tutto il mio rispetto.

e non a sti stronzi che vengono pagati pure badilate di euro dal nostro governo per riempirsi la bocca di vaccate inutili che alimentano solo l'ignoranza e frenano il compito della scienza, che non è quello di proclamare l'amore infedele, ma aumentare la possibilità di non crepare anche attraverso una SERIA PREVENZIONE.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Attenzione però... qui il pastore tedesco non ha parlato di morale cattolica, ma si è inoltrato su un terreno scientifico: dire che il preservativo aggrava il problema AIDS, non c'entra assolutamente nulla col sesso prima del matrimonio o con l'uso peccaminoso degli anticonezionali.
> Se parli da papa, elargendo comandamenti morali ispirati da dio ai tuoi fedeli è un conto... resti su un terreno irrazionale, in cui puoi dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, non esiste la logica.
> Se invece ti inoltri in altri campi da gioco... beh, se dici una cazzata, resta una cazzata pure se ti vesti di bianco e pretendi di essere il rappresentante di dio.


 

....mi siedo sulla tua spalla mm..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























 .....


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....*mi siedo sulla tua spalla* mm.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se non sei troppo pesante però...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dire che il preservativo aggrava il problema dell'AIDS, equivale a sostenere che il sole ruota attorno alla terra, come pretendeva di asserire la chiesa con Galilei. 
Finchè mi dici che non si può mangiar carne il venerdì, o di non scopare prima del matrimonio perchè un'entità astratta si arrabbia e ti spedirà nella rosticceria eterna... ok, ci sta. Sei nel regno dell'irrazionale. Peggio per chi ti da ascolto, ma ci sta.
Ma se ti inoltri nel campo della logica, e fai certe affermazioni... allora dimostri di essere solo un ignorante con poco cervello.


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Finchè mi dici che non si può mangiar carne il venerdì, o di non scopare prima del matrimonio perchè un'entità astratta si arrabbia e ti spedirà nella rosticceria eterna... ok, ci sta. .


ma anche no!! io non ci sto a non magnare carne il venerdì


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

*?*

Mi piacerebbe sapere se ci sono mai stati decessi di presti per aids  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi piacerebbe tanto ...



.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se non sei troppo pesante però...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 anche criminale direi, visto che almeno il preservativo serve a limitare i danni


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche no!! io non ci sto a non magnare carne il venerdì


... ma essendo lui il gran capo di tutta la baracca, può dire che secondo il suo dio Jahvè, tu stai peccando. 
O ti scegli un'altro dio, o te ne freghi proprio e te la mangi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Diverso è parlare di scienza... lì le cazzate non stanno in piedi.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche criminale direi, visto che almeno il preservativo serve a limitare i danni


 Te l'appoggio!


----------



## Old velistasolitario (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se non sei troppo pesante però...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...mm....dici che 84 son troppi....?....

...ha un potere di convincimento troppo elevato...troppa gente lo identifica come una guida infallibile...troppa gente lascia che le proprie decisioni siano influenzate da tali interventi....poteva intelligentemente non commentare semplicemente dicendo di rimanere aderente alle posizioni già manifeste della chiesa....invece, e non dimentichiamolo, Ratzinger era il teologo di riferimento di Giovanni Paolo II, uomo di dottrina prima che di mondo...e....fino a che Giovanni Paolo II poteva mediare con la propria spiccatissima e viva intelligenza tra le posizioni oltranziste ed ultraconservatrici della dottrina di Ratzinger e le esigenze della società contemporanea, tutto andava per il meglio...
...ora Giovanni non c'è più....ed il teologo oltranzista è senza controllo....circondato da uno staff impotente nel regolamentare le sue uscite....


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

*angelo*



> una cosa però mi sento di dirla: quanto sostenuto dal papa è coerente, che piaccia o no, con il pensiero della chiesa. niente sesso fuori o prima del matirmonio. niente rapporti occasionali e niente anticoncezionali, condannati dalla chiesa.


Tu hai ragione , ma un PAPA. e non mia sorella vestita di bianco ha il dovere di contestualizzare certe affermazioni che sembrano scendere dal Cielo come dogmi.

Tu, cazzo di Papa, quando pure pure vai ingiro a proclamare la Parola di Dio, non te esci dicendo che è SOLO PEGGIO come se andassi a lanciare una maledizione ulteriore...

Educare al cristianesimo non significa diseducare alla conoscenza e all'uso della scienza, e se questo il povero africano non ha il dovere di saperlo, tu PAPA ( di cz. dico io ) hai il DOVERE DI DIRLO:

Perchè quellabito che porti incollato addosso ti da un potere che mia sorella con lo stesso abito non avrebbe, come nemmeno una qualunque scienziata.

*al papa io chiedo:*

preferisci uno schiattato per aids che non ha utilizzato il preservativo perchè ha creduto di ascoltare la parola di dio.

oppure preferisci che lo stessso si è salvato per avere ascoltato la parola di dio?


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...mm....dici che 84 son troppi....?....
> 
> *...ha un potere di convincimento troppo elevato...troppa gente lo identifica come una guida infallibile*...troppa gente lascia che le proprie decisioni siano influenzate da tali interventi....poteva intelligentemente non commentare semplicemente dicendo di rimanere aderente alle posizioni già manifeste della chiesa....invece, e non dimentichiamolo, Ratzinger era il teologo di riferimento di Giovanni Paolo II, uomo di dottrina prima che di mondo...e....fino a che Giovanni Paolo II poteva mediare con la propria spiccatissima e viva intelligenza tra le posizioni oltranziste ed ultraconservatrici della dottrina di Ratzinger e le esigenze della società contemporanea, tutto andava per il meglio...
> ...ora Giovanni non c'è più....ed il teologo oltranzista è senza controllo....circondato da uno staff impotente nel regolamentare le sue uscite....


Vero. Se tanta gente credeva a una cialtrona come Vanna Marchi, immagina che potere di far ingoiare assurdità possa esercitare un papa.
In Italia l'informazione scientifica media, è da terzo mondo.
Il precedente papa è comunque parecchio responsabile dell'ascesa di Ratz al trono di Pietro. 
Però è vero... anche Lenin fece lo stesso errore con Stalin.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ot
> 
> ciao micè! la broncopolmonite?? Mannaggia  a te!!
> curati tesora!!
> bacio




strapazzamento di baci a te tesora.


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

la cosa triste è che queste affermazioni evidenziano in modo lampante la totale distanza tra la chiesa e l'uomo.
non capisco come i credenti  praticanti non riescano a vederla


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma Loro preferiscono la discrezione
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bella quanto amara questa.....


----------



## Old velistasolitario (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero. Se tanta gente credeva a una cialtrona come Vanna Marchi, immagina che potere di far ingoiare assurdità possa esercitare un papa.
> In Italia l'informazione scientifica media, è da terzo mondo.
> Il precedente papa è comunque parecchio responsabile dell'ascesa di Ratz al trono di Pietro.
> Però è vero... anche Lenin fece lo stesso errore con Stalin.


 
...repetita NON juvant....


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la cosa triste è che queste affermazioni evidenziano in modo lampante la totale distanza tra la chiesa e l'uomo.
> non capisco come i credenti  praticanti non riescano a vederla



Brugo..i Credenti non ottusi, e ne conosco, quindi esistono, ( uno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   le vedono eccome queste ignoranze.sono asssai critici...e con questa chiesa non hanno nulla a che fare.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...repetita NON juvant....


vero, purtroppo...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero. Se tanta gente credeva a una cialtrona come Vanna Marchi, immagina che potere di far ingoiare assurdità possa esercitare un papa.
> In Italia l'informazione scientifica media, è da terzo mondo.
> Il precedente papa è comunque parecchio responsabile dell'ascesa di Ratz al trono di Pietro.
> Però è vero... anche Lenin fece lo stesso errore con Stalin.


straquoto nei secoli dei secoli.

se ti becco a te....


----------



## Old velistasolitario (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vero, purtroppo...


 
...ed è un peccato, fondamentalmente.....credo non vi sia cadiuvante migliore per un credente....miglior viatico per un fedele errante....che l'onestà intellettuale di pensiero e la sua attualizzazione...
...troppi scandali hanno allontanato la chiesa dalle persone e l'hanno resa un'entità misteriosa...per qualcuno pericolosa...
...se penso a mio cugino, prete trentaseienne...ex chitarrista ed ex calciatore che ha mollato tutto per farsi un mazzo tanto come missionario (attualizzato) in Congo....beh....fossi in lui mi girerebbero assai assai....
....troppi addetti ai lavori non si identificano più in questa gestione della chiesa cattolica....


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> straquoto nei secoli dei secoli.
> 
> *se ti becco a te*....


 idem...


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...ed è un peccato, fondamentalmente.....credo non vi sia cadiuvante migliore per un credente....miglior viatico per un fedele errante....che l'onestà intellettuale di pensiero e la sua attualizzazione...
> ...troppi scandali hanno allontanato la chiesa dalle persone e l'hanno resa un'entità misteriosa...per qualcuno pericolosa...
> *...se penso a mio cugino, prete trentaseienne...ex chitarrista ed ex calciatore che ha mollato tutto per farsi un mazzo tanto come missionario (attualizzato) in Congo....beh....fossi in lui mi girerebbero assai assai....*
> ....troppi addetti ai lavori non si identificano più in questa gestione della chiesa cattolica....


 Sai che tantissimi preti finiscono alcolizzati?


----------



## Old velistasolitario (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sai che tantissimi preti finiscono alcolizzati?


 
...lo so....ma....credo rientrino nei tanti che generalmente finiscono alcolizzati...vedi il mio ex commercialista...il mio ex allenatore....e potrei continuare....
...a volte la gente sottovaluta il fatto che, tonaca o no, sono e restano uomini....nel bene e nel male....non esistono solo preti buoni, intelligenti.....o preti cattivi e stupidi...esistono gli uomini, nelle loro innumerevoli declinazioni....
...il libero arbitrio è arbitro non arbitrario dell'esistenza umana...


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...lo so....ma....credo rientrino nei tanti che generalmente finiscono alcolizzati...vedi il mio ex commercialista...il mio ex allenatore....e potrei continuare....
> ...a volte la gente sottovaluta il fatto che, tonaca o no, sono e restano uomini....nel bene e nel male....non esistono solo preti buoni, intelligenti.....o preti cattivi e stupidi...esistono gli uomini, nelle loro innumerevoli declinazioni....
> ...il libero arbitrio è arbitro non arbitrario dell'esistenza umana...


Si, ma la percentuale rispetto al numero è alta davvero. E' una categoria professionale a rischio... io credo per le enormi contraddizioni che giornalmente devono affrontare.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere se ci sono mai stati decessi di presti per aids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seee
ce lo vengono a dire a noi


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...ed è un peccato, fondamentalmente.....credo non vi sia cadiuvante migliore per un credente....miglior viatico per un fedele errante....che l'onestà intellettuale di pensiero e la sua attualizzazione...
> ...troppi scandali hanno allontanato la chiesa dalle persone e l'hanno resa un'entità misteriosa...per qualcuno pericolosa...
> ...se penso a mio cugino, prete trentaseienne...ex chitarrista ed ex calciatore che ha mollato tutto per farsi un mazzo tanto come missionario (attualizzato) in Congo....beh....fossi in lui mi girerebbero assai assai....
> ....troppi addetti ai lavori non si identificano più in questa gestione della chiesa cattolica....


Velista,  tuo Cugino ha fatto una scelta cosi forte e coraggiosa che mettte davvero in crisi il piu' ateo tra gli atei....

perchè sai....a questo punto che Dio sia esistito davvero m'importa una beata fava di nulla quando vedo uomini che danno Il Senso alla loro Vita vita semplicemente aiutando quella degli Altri.

tutto qui...

non è carità....

non è bontà....

non è moralità.....

ma è dare UN Senso ,* l'unico,* al fatto che su questo porco di uno schifoso mondo siamo in due e non sono in uno...un motivo ci sarà.

*E se tu sei nella cacca, io ti aiuto.*

unico SENSO DI VITA.

mi inchino a tuo cugino e ai tanti come lui.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, ma la percentuale rispetto al numero è alta davvero. E' una categoria professionale a rischio... io credo per le enormi contraddizioni che giornalmente devono affrontare.


quoto.

ps. quelli piu intelligenti entrano in crisi e si attacccano alla bottiglia...

piu' intelligenti ma anche piu' deboli...soli...


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quoto.
> 
> ps. quelli piu intelligenti entrano in crisi e si attacccano alla bottiglia...
> 
> *piu' intelligenti ma anche piu' deboli*...soli...


 Parecchie volte le due cose coincidono, e non solo nei preti.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, ma la percentuale rispetto al numero è alta davvero. E' una categoria professionale a rischio... io credo per le enormi contraddizioni che giornalmente devono affrontare.


 
...potrebbe non essere una teoria da sottovalutare...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *ROMA - *L'epidemia di Aids «non si può superare con la distribuzione dei preservativi che, anzi aumentano i problemi»: è quanto ha affermato Benedetto XVI, durante il suo viaggio verso l'Africa. *Il Papa ha indicato come unica strada efficace quella di un rinnovo spirituale e umano nella sessualità. *


 



moltimodi ha detto:


> Attenzione però... qui il pastore tedesco non ha parlato di morale cattolica, ma si è inoltrato su un terreno scientifico: dire che il preservativo aggrava il problema AIDS, non c'entra assolutamente nulla col sesso prima del matrimonio o con l'uso peccaminoso degli anticonezionali.
> Se parli da papa, elargendo comandamenti morali ispirati da dio ai tuoi fedeli è un conto... resti su un terreno irrazionale, in cui puoi dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, non esiste la logica.
> Se invece ti inoltri in altri campi da gioco... beh, se dici una cazzata, resta una cazzata pure se ti vesti di bianco e pretendi di essere il rappresentante di dio.


 
a cosa poteva riferirsi con rinnovo spirituale e umano nella sessualità? alla scienza? avanti...
a me sta sul cazzo quanto a te, lui e le sue affermazion; lo prendirei a badilate, ma non mi sarei aspettata mai niente di diverso, purtroppo. in qualunque contesto lo dica, non si può sperare/pensare che il papa dica "ragazzi mi raccomando, goldone sempre in tasca". trovo molto più irritante e vergognoso che, contrariamente al resto d'europa, dai politici italiani si sia levato un patetico no-comment, circa le parole sue parole.
che lo dicessero loro a gran voce che è una cazzata. e che spiegassero che l'alternativa al preservativo, è non trombare.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a cosa poteva riferirsi con rinnovo spirituale e umano nella sessualità? alla scienza? avanti...
> a me sta sul cazzo quanto a te, lui e le sue affermazion; lo prendirei a badilate, ma non mi sarei aspettata mai niente di diverso, purtroppo. in qualunque contesto lo dica, non si può sperare/pensare che il papa dica "ragazzi mi raccomando, goldone sempre in tasca". trovo molto più irritante e vergognoso che, contrariamente al resto d'europa, dai politici italiani si sia levato un patetico no-comment, circa le parole sue parole.
> che lo dicessero loro a gran voce che è una cazzata. e che spiegassero che l'alternativa al preservativo, è non trombare.


Beh, non la vedo così... dicendo che il preservativo aggrava il problema AIDS, scende su un terreno logico non suo, molto diverso dai divieti morali cattolici.
Supera un confine, oltre il quale le irrazionalità che sparge ai suoi fedeli, diventano cazzate universali.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh, non la vedo così... dicendo che il preservativo aggrava il problema AIDS, scende su un terreno logico non suo, molto diverso dai divieti morali cattolici.
> Supera un confine, oltre il quale le irrazionalità che sparge ai suoi fedeli, diventano cazzate universali.


sai che novità!  tra un po' cercherà di leciferare pure sull'uovo di pasqua al latte o fondente!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu hai ragione , ma un PAPA. e non mia sorella vestita di bianco ha il dovere di contestualizzare certe affermazioni che sembrano scendere dal Cielo come dogmi.
> 
> Tu, cazzo di Papa, quando pure pure vai ingiro a proclamare la Parola di Dio, non te esci dicendo che è SOLO PEGGIO come se andassi a lanciare una maledizione ulteriore...
> 
> ...


micia che discorsi sono? per la chiesa l'omosessuale, in quanto tale, marcirà meritatamente all'inferno. da chi ha tale apertura mentale cosa ti aspetti? credi di poterci ragionare in quei termini? per la chiesa chi ascolta la parola di dio non tromba e non si becca l'aids.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> micia che discorsi sono? *per la chiesa l'omosessuale, in quanto tale, marcirà meritatamente all'inferno*. da chi ha tale apertura mentale cosa ti aspetti? credi di poterci ragionare in quei termini? per la chiesa chi ascolta la parola di dio non tromba e non si becca l'aids.


 Ma poi mi sa che laggiù si sta meglio che ai piani alti, vista l'antipatia del Principale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh, non la vedo così... dicendo che il preservativo aggrava il problema AIDS, scende su un terreno logico non suo, molto diverso dai divieti morali cattolici.
> Supera un confine, oltre il quale le irrazionalità che sparge ai suoi fedeli, diventano cazzate universali.


secondo la loro mente malata magari una qualche logica ce l'hanno pure. a me sfugge. come mi sfugge qualsiasi cosa abbia a che fare con la chiesa. provando a impegnarmi, di sicuro tra 100 non trombanti e 100 trombanti con preservativo, questi ultimi rischiano di più, perché il preservativo si può rompere.
oltre questo non mi viene in mente altro. 
mi rendo anche conto che capire vedendola dal mio punto di vista (ossia quello di una che nella chiesa crede quanto crede in batman e nei puffi) è impossibile, riesco solo a incazzarmi.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Attenzione però... qui il pastore tedesco non ha parlato di morale cattolica, ma si è inoltrato su un terreno scientifico: dire che il preservativo aggrava il problema AIDS, non c'entra assolutamente nulla col sesso prima del matrimonio o con l'uso peccaminoso degli anticonezionali.
> Se parli da papa, elargendo comandamenti morali ispirati da dio ai tuoi fedeli è un conto... resti su un terreno irrazionale, in cui puoi dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, non esiste la logica.
> Se invece ti inoltri in altri campi da gioco... beh, se dici una cazzata, resta una cazzata pure se ti vesti di bianco e pretendi di essere il rappresentante di dio.


mi schiero dalla parte dei cattolici ma da quando ho iniziato a ragionare con la mia testa, non prendo i dogmi della chiesa come oro colato.

Ovvero: prendiamo il vangelo e cerchiamo dove Il Signore disse a chiare lettere che il sesso è ad esclusiva di chi si sposa. Semmai disse andate e moltiplicatevi.

Cerchiamo dove, nel vecchio o nel nuovo testamento, è espresso in modo inequivocabile che non si debbano usare anticoncezionali. Scusate, mi chiedo: la Chiesa ( dato che queste sono solo invenzioni della Chiesa ) dice che esistono contraccettivi naturali. O bella, dico io, ma un contraccettivo è SEMPRE un contraccettivo, sia meccanico che chimico che naturale. Perchè uno si e l'altro no?

Il profilattico, nella fattispecie, è un presidio medico: la sua funzione è anche anticoncezionale, ma nel contesto della lotta all'AIDS è una protezione salvavita.
Sarebbe come privare dei farmaci il malato.

Purtroppo questo Papa è un integralista, lontano anni luce dal suo predecessore che, oltre ad aver chiesto scusa al mondo per i crimini commessi dalla Chiesa cattolica, rivoluzionò il catechismo dei giovani contemplando la masturbazione come atto fine alla scoperta del proprio corpo. Chi ha orecchie per intendere....

Detto questo riconosco però un profondo rispetto per tante cose belle giuste e irrinunciabili che spesso i ministri di Dio fanno, e mi riferisco a tanti preti più laici che cattolici che veramente si adoperano per i giovani e per le proprie parrochhie, senza inutili sofismi frutti di una teologìa vetusta e senza fette di salame sugli occhi.

Quando le mie figlie saranno nell'età in cui si scoprono inevitabilmente queste cose, sarò io a dare loro i profilattici.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma poi mi sa che laggiù si sta meglio che ai piani alti, vista l'antipatia del Principale

















come disse quello "il paradiso lo preferisco per il clima, l'inferno per la compagnia"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mi schiero dalla parte dei cattolici ma da quando ho iniziato a ragionare con la mia testa, non prendo i dogmi della chiesa come oro colato.
> 
> Ovvero: prendiamo il vangelo e cerchiamo dove Il Signore disse a chiare lettere che il sesso è ad esclusiva di chi si sposa. Semmai disse andate e moltiplicatevi.
> 
> ...


 
comunque anche lui predicava l'astinenza sessuale come sola forma di prevenzione delle malattie, eh.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Marzo 2009)

per chi l'ha prima chiesto (non ricordo chi fosse), certo che ci sono stati i preti sieropositivi e, per forza di cose, poi malati di aids.
e... ?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

ma perchè il sesso è visto con tanta severità??
son seria eh??
non capisco perchè si accaniscano così


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> micia che discorsi sono? per la chiesa l'omosessuale, in quanto tale, marcirà meritatamente all'inferno. da chi ha tale apertura mentale cosa ti aspetti? credi di poterci ragionare in quei termini? per la chiesa chi ascolta la parola di dio non tromba e non si becca l'aids.



per la chiesa...angela..

ma io voglio continuare a credere che i Cristiani siano altra cosa.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè il sesso è visto con tanta severità??
> son seria eh??
> non capisco perchè si accaniscano così


dalla chiesa intendi? 
boh
immagino tutto nasca dalla verginità di maria nonostante fosse sposata con geppetto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> per la chiesa...angela..
> 
> ma io voglio continuare a credere che i Cristiani siano altra cosa.


e cioè?
il papa è la chiesa, micina.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (19 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> comunque anche lui predicava l'astinenza sessuale come sola forma di prevenzione delle malattie, eh.


 
non è che un Papa possa resegare dall'oggi al domani dei concetti che la Chiesa porta avanti da millenni!

diciamo che il predecessore aveva iniziato un'opera di svecchiamento e di modernizzazione della Chiesa, il nuovo ha distrutto tutto.

Due passi avanti, cento indietro. 
Ratz, a mio avviso, è solo un teologo.

Alla fine quello che conta è ragionare con la propria testa.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dalla chiesa intendi?
> boh
> immagino tutto nasca dalla verginità di maria nonostante fosse sposata con geppetto.



e della marmottina che incarta la cioccolata non dicono niente?


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a cosa poteva riferirsi con rinnovo spirituale e umano nella sessualità? alla scienza? avanti...
> a me sta sul cazzo quanto a te, lui e le sue affermazion; lo prendirei a badilate, ma non mi sarei aspettata mai niente di diverso, purtroppo. in qualunque contesto lo dica, non si può sperare/pensare che il papa dica "ragazzi mi raccomando, goldone sempre in tasca". trovo molto più irritante e vergognoso che, contrariamente al resto d'europa, *dai politici italiani si sia levato un patetico no-comment, circa le parole sue parole.**
> che lo dicessero loro a gran voce che è una cazzata. e che spiegassero che l'alternativa al preservativo, è non trombare.*


Dimentichi che noi c'abbiam: L'Unto d'adddio


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè il sesso è visto con tanta severità??
> son seria eh??
> non capisco perchè si accaniscano così



perchè tu partorirai nel dolore?..solo per questa punizione  se fossi cattolica li maderei a cagare in un nano sec.

dimmi te --se  UNO ( DIO ) che mi ha messo la mondo per partorire un giorno decide che partoriro' nel dolore come se fosse una azione punitiva manco lo avessi chiesto io di partorire...e poi anche nel dolore...


ci credono deficenti Asu...bisogna rassegnarsi-


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e cioè?
> il papa è la chiesa, micina.



ma ci sono lcuni Cristiani che si disaffrancano da questa chiesa e dalle cazzate che ratz. spara.


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè il sesso è visto con tanta severità??
> son seria eh??
> non capisco perchè si accaniscano così


Hai letto Il nome della rosa?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dimentichi che noi c'abbiam: L'Unto d'adddio


ci ho messo tre sec prima di capirlo....


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai letto Il nome della rosa?


ho visto il film tanti anni fa ma non l'ho mai finito


----------



## Old irresponsabile (19 Marzo 2009)

La Chiesa è vecchia.

Io capisco che secoli fà ci dovesse essere un qualcosa chetenesse in riga i popoli con la minaccia dell'inferno e del peccato mortale, ma sono passati secoli.

nel medioevo potevi venirmi a raccontare di non fare sesso prima del matrimonio pena l'inferno, per forza: non esistevano anticoncezionali e a briglie sciolte chissà quanti figli di nessuno ci sarebbero stati!

ma sono passati secoli!  La Chiesa deve svecchiarsi o imploderà su sè stessa.


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho visto il film tanti anni fa ma non l'ho mai finito


Il libro e' piu' bello, finiscilo


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> !  La Chiesa deve svecchiarsi o imploderà su sè stessa.


sì ma che faccia in fretta cazzarola!!


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo la loro mente malata magari una qualche logica ce l'hanno pure. a me sfugge. come mi sfugge qualsiasi cosa abbia a che fare con la chiesa. provando a impegnarmi, di sicuro tra 100 non trombanti e 100 trombanti con preservativo, questi ultimi rischiano di più, perché il preservativo si può rompere.
> oltre questo non mi viene in mente altro.
> mi rendo anche conto che capire vedendola dal mio punto di vista (ossia quello di una che nella chiesa crede quanto crede in batman e nei puffi) è impossibile, riesco solo a incazzarmi.


Si, in effetti è impossibile capire come funziona il cervello di gente che presta fede a certe assurdità...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e della marmottina che incarta la cioccolata non dicono niente?


e dei cereali che vengono attaccati uno ad uno dietro la tavoletta di cioccolato al latte?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e dei cereali che vengono attaccati uno ad uno dietro la tavoletta di cioccolato al latte?


sono troppo impegnati evidentemente...come la vecchina di là


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e della marmottina che incarta la cioccolata non dicono niente?


 è scappata col criceto...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì ma che faccia in fretta cazzarola!!


oggi mi faccio schiattare da sola!!


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono troppo impegnati evidentemente...come la vecchina di là


 la vispa teresa?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> la vispa teresa?


basta, ti prego....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (19 Marzo 2009)

secoli fà la gente era ignorante: gli mettevi davanti una Chiesa che si professava ministro di Dio e tutti stavano al loro posto.

Tanto è vero che la Chiesa nei secoli andati è diventata una super potenza, scatenava guerre sante e comandava il pianeta intero.

Poi piano piano il livello medio di cultura del volgo è cresciuto sempre più, fino ad aprire gli occhi a molti.

La cChiesa oggi dovrebbe innanzi tutto fare un grosso mea-culpa ( cosa che Woytila ha fatto ) e successivamente svecchiare.
Sono loro i teologi, sono loro che sanno usare bene le parole: lo facciano, piano piano giungano ad ammettere che anticoncezionali e altri dogmi sono stati delle emerite invenzioni che potevano essere accettate in un contesto, non possono essere più accettate dalla società di oggi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono troppo impegnati evidentemente...come la vecchina di là


cu fu?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cu fu?


http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=10800&page=3


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=10800&page=3


troppo lungo, devo andare.
anzi vi saluto.
ciao bottegai.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (19 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> troppo lungo, devo andare.
> anzi vi saluto.
> ciao bottegai.


ciao.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> troppo lungo, devo andare.
> anzi vi saluto.
> ciao bottegai.


merita però 
quando hai tempo leggitelo


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

*ange*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> e cioè?
> il papa è la chiesa, micina.



Si Angelo, il papa è la chiesa, ma un cristiano puo' non riconoscersi  nella parola del papa, come non puo' non riconocere la gerarchia, come non puo' riconoscere la scelta dei beatificati, come puo' ritenere piu' libere nella gestione  alcune ritualità come quelle del battesimo..che magari decide di affrontarle in età matura e non subito dopo la nascita...o nellle liturgie varie o nei vestimenti...

è una opinione personale, non sono una teologa, ma credo che un cristiano possa dichiararsi non cattolico e qundi non appartenere a questa chiesta di stato.Mi sono spiegata meglio?


----------



## Mari' (20 Marzo 2009)

Il mondo politico itagliano ha detto:* 

" Berlusconi invece ha difeso il ruolo del Pontefice. "Ciascuno svolge la sua missione ed è coerente con il suo ruolo", ha detto il premier parlando con i cronisti a Bruxelles dove si trova per il Consiglio europeo di primavera. Tra i pochi a difendere il papa c'é Rocco Buttiglione: "é sciocco o in malafede chi non vede che la prima e fondamentale difesa contro l'Aids è un amore coniugale fedele", ma chi proprio non può astenersi dalla promiscuità "usi il preservativo". *
ANSA del 2009-03-19 21:55


Cose da matti, il bello e' che non hanno vergogna di rilasciare queste interviste  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forse qualcuno ha dimenticato il grande meticoloso lavoro del  signor  Ratzinger  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  alle spalle di tanti bambini innocenti prima che diventasse Papa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5KnSrHGmD8&feature=related     prima parte

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYdNq3DfwPY&NR=1 seconda  parte

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boKEn4H8FUQ&feature=related terza parte




E dopo tutto cio' credete che a Lui freghi tanto di quei quattro straccioni che crepano ogni giorno in Africa? ... da Lui non c'e' niente di buono da aspettarsi ... menomale c'e' qualcuno che si dedica a questa causa importantissima per tutti i popoli del mondo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qttv2K_db7Y

Per me Ratzinger e' "Erode" del III millennio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








.


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Si Angelo, il papa è la chiesa, ma un cristiano puo' non riconoscersi nella parola del papa, come non puo' non riconocere la gerarchia, come non puo' riconoscere la scelta dei beatificati, come puo' ritenere piu' libere nella gestione alcune ritualità come quelle del battesimo..che magari decide di affrontarle in età matura e non subito dopo la nascita...o nellle liturgie varie o nei vestimenti...
> 
> è una opinione personale, non sono una teologa, *ma credo che un cristiano possa dichiararsi non cattolico* e qundi non appartenere a questa chiesta di stato.Mi sono spiegata meglio?


 Certo, ci sono i protestanti o gli ortodossi... ed entrambi non riconoscono il papa!


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Attenzione però... qui *il pastore tedesco* non ha parlato di morale cattolica....


Oddio, oddio!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Giurami che non lo hai fatto apposta.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








...per definirlo un cane!!!


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Oddio, oddio!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ovviamente era voluto...


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ovviamente era voluto...


Avvertimi prima.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Qui non me lo posso permettere...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, ci sono i protestanti o gli ortodossi... ed entrambi non riconoscono il papa!


Ecco, bravo.

Buongiorno MM.

Buongiorno Tutti.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ecco, bravo.
> 
> Buongiorno MM.
> 
> Buongiorno Tutti.


ciao micia

va meglio?


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ovviamente era voluto...


h o le lacrime bestia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e manco posso ridere.


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Avvertimi prima....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok...


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> h o le lacrime bestia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ciao micetta... dai, che ridere fa bene


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

*irrre*



> Sono loro i teologi, sono loro che sanno usare bene le parole: lo facciano, piano piano giungano ad ammettere che anticoncezionali e altri dogmi sono stati delle emerite invenzioni che potevano essere accettate in un contesto, non possono essere più accettate dalla società di oggi​.


pravo irrre, considerando che sono gli stessi teologi, gli stesssi che studiano le sare scritture a dire che nei secoli ,per secoli, è stata sempre una questione di interpretazione della parola di Paolo, in quel contesto, piuttosto che quella di Giovanni in quella'alltro.

Anche ad es per citarne solo uno di" tema" sul quale si sono scornati per secoli e secoli; quello del potere e del riconoscimento della autorità ecclessiale: Paolo te la racconda dicendo che ciascuno deve sottomersi ad una ad una autorità" ( _RM_13,1)
e quindi riconosce una figura autorevole , e ci sta bene, potrebbe essere quindi il papa.

 Poi arriva Giovanni che non m ricordo in quale passo affianca il potere Alla Bestia. 

Isomma, tutto questo per dire, e non sono io a dirlo ma Cencetti che è uno storico, che la DIRETTIVA al credente non la da il Vangelo, ma IL CREDENTE che lo legge e che lo INTERPRETA e quaesto vale soprattutto nelle* scelte concrete che di volta in volta deve fare la Chiesa.*


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ciao micetta... dai, che ridere fa bene



Non poccio ride perchè mi fa male il petto...dovrei stare a letto ama non ce la faccio piu':-(((


----------



## Old irresponsabile (20 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> pravo irrre, considerando che sono gli stessi teologi, gli stesssi che studiano le sare scritture a dire che nei secoli ,per secoli, è stata sempre una questione di interpretazione della parola di Paolo, in quel contesto, piuttosto che quella di Giovanni in quella'alltro.
> 
> Anche ad es per citarne solo uno di" tema" sul quale si sono scornati per secoli e secoli; quello del potere e del riconoscimento della autorità ecclessiale: Paolo te la racconda dicendo che ciascuno deve sottomersi ad una ad una autorità" ( _RM_13,1)
> e quindi riconosce una figura autorevole , e ci sta bene, potrebbe essere quindi il papa.
> ...


tempo fà conobbi un ex prete.
Un sacerdote che di punto in bianco si tolse il colletto bianco e abbandonò i voti.
Lui mi ha parlato chiaro e certe cose dette da uno che prete lo è stato si ascoltano molto volentieri.

L'interpretazione del vecchio e/o del nuovo testamento è appunto una interpretazione; ci sono dei punti fermi che fanno salda la fede cattolica, e lì c'è poco da discutere, ma su moltissimi altri c'è la possibilità di interpretare.
Il Papa fà bene a difendere ciò che la chiesa ha costruito nei secoli, è politicamente corretto nei confronti del suo ministero.

Ma non venitemi a raccontare che siano posizioni accettabili, lo conferma il fatto che in questi ultimi 50 anni c'è stato un progressivo allontanamento delle famiglie dalle parrocchie, sopratutto da parte dei giovani.

io mi professo protestante, mi reputo cattolico, credo in Dio, ma non credo e non riconosco la Chiesa.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

*asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> ciao micia
> 
> va meglio?



pochetto si..grazie ammore.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> tempo fà conobbi un ex prete.
> Un sacerdote che di punto in bianco si tolse il colletto bianco e abbandonò i voti.
> Lui mi ha parlato chiaro e certe cose dette da uno che prete lo è stato si ascoltano molto volentieri.
> 
> ...



Ecco, hai le idee chiare.


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non poccio ride perchè mi fa male il petto...dovrei stare a letto ama non ce la faccio piu':-(((


 ehilà... mi dispiace! influenza... o che?


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

lo sapevate che lo steso Giacomo ( fratello di gesu ) e Maria, un giorno credendolo pazzo lo trascinarono a casa?

Si, perchè Maria aveva avuto tanti figli, 4 mscoli e tantissime femminelle.

mentre gesu' è solo figlio unico di Dio.










 è cosi...prendere o lasciare....

e fu poi Giacomo a diventare uno dei pilastri della corrente cristianainsieme a  Giovanni ( quello che vede nell'autorità la bestia) e Pietro.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ehilà... mi dispiace! influenza... o che?


Broncoplmonite:-(((


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

beh..la morale è che per conto mio il papa dovrebbe girare con un condom in testa in Africa in questi giorni.


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Broncoplmonite:-(((


 'azzz! Mi dispiace moltissimo micetta......... in via di guarigione, spero!


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> 'azzz! Mi dispiace moltissimo micetta......... in via di guarigione, spero!


ho bisogno di coccole.


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

*solo virtuali, purtroppo...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ho bisogno di coccole.


----------



## Old reale (20 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Broncoplmonite:-(((


 cavolo....mi spiace....


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> cavolo....mi spiace....










anzi..è polmonite brutta e mostra.


)) fammi fare la piaga...

Grazie Reale.


----------



## Old reale (21 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> anzi..è polmonite brutta e mostra.
> 
> 
> )) fammi fare la piaga...
> ...
















prego....
piagati come te pare....


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> prego....
> piagati come te pare....























))

vado a letto...qui senno' mi sbattono al muro....a dopo ale.


----------



## Old reale (21 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ))
> 
> vado a letto...qui senno' mi sbattono al muro....a dopo ale.


 e fanno bene....e comprati un portatile wireless.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ciao


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> anzi..è polmonite brutta e mostra.
> 
> 
> )) fammi fare la piaga...
> ...


io anni fa ho avuto la broncopolmonite..una palla pazzesca. Ti senti debolissima e non riesci a fare niente.
Bacio micetta, vedrai che tra poco finisce e starai meglio!!


----------



## Old reale (21 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io anni fa ho avuto la broncopolmonite..una palla pazzesca. Ti senti debolissima e non riesci a fare niente.
> Bacio micetta, vedrai che tra poco finisce e starai meglio!!


 io non ricordo ma ce l'ho avuta (polmonite) a 1 anno e ho le "cicatrici" sui polmoni che ad ogni lastra si notano..più di una volta mi hanno fatto cagare sotto perchè magari radiografisti non espertissimi hanno dovuto chiedere un consulto con me presente...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> io non ricordo ma ce l'ho avuta (polmonite) a 1 anno e ho le "cicatrici" sui polmoni che ad ogni lastra si notano..più di una volta mi hanno fatto cagare sotto perchè magari radiografisti non espertissimi hanno dovuto chiedere un consulto con me presente...


l'ho avuta a 26 anni.
Le cicatrici ce le ho pure io ma le sto coprendo di catrame di sigaretta per nasconderle


----------



## Old reale (21 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ho avuta a 26 anni.
> Le cicatrici ce le ho pure io ma le sto coprendo di catrame di sigaretta per nasconderle


ma quello anche io....


----------

